# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## no name

*FC Barcelona
Més que un club*




_Forca Barcelona!_

----------


## KUSi

O thekthi ku ke gup be xhi u bo me Getafen ahahhaahahahhah vu ngushtau rrethi sen levizshi pi vendit mbare madhe ne shpaj sen fitoni ene ato menxaj ni X me Getafen xhi citet ptuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## strong_07

Kjo jav ishte kan jav e barazimeve te ekipeve te medha 

Barcelona x
Milan x
Mancester x
Liverpul x
Chelsi x

----------


## strong_07

Kriesorja e jemi te peret ne La Liga dhe nuk e leshojm vendin e pare deri ne fund te kampionatit

----------


## no name

> O thekthi ku ke gup be xhi u bo me Getafen ahahhaahahahhah vu ngushtau rrethi sen levizshi pi vendit mbare madhe ne shpaj sen fitoni ene ato menxaj ni X me Getafen xhi citet ptuhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=501


_Sa pa fat që jemi!  Bëmë një ndeshje të shkëlqyer sonte pamvarësisht rezultatit, luajtëm shumë mirë. Në pjesën e dytë kemi luajtur vetëm në zonën e kundërshtarit, presing i madh dhe plotë raste për shënim... Por ç'të bësh kur s'të do fati nuk e fiton dotë ndeshjen! :S

Të kishim pasur në lojë Henryn që nga pjesa e parë besoj se do kishim shënuar me kohë.
(Gjithashtu dhe mungesat e lojtarëve kryesorë si Messi, Iniesta, Abidal, Marquez dhe Milito e bëjnë të vetën).



P.S
Më në fund, pak buzëqeshje për tifozët e Realit. :P

Forca Barcelona!_

----------


## The.ReaL

Iniesta dhe Messi ishin mungesat kryesore , por edhe Getafe arriten te luajne mjaft  mire biles kanë mundur te dalin nga Camp Nou me pikë te plota , por fal Keitas kjo nuk ndodhi.


*Urime Barazimi*

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Postulat:

Inesta dhe Xavi jane truri dhe zemra e Barcelones...

----------


## Linda5

uuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaa kush paska hap teme per BARCELONEN.....thekthi :buzeqeshje: 

Nje urim per hapsin e temes dhe per tifozat e BARCELONES :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

_goca-bules, thenkju yllo. 


Lajme të mira për Barcelonën, dhe githë tifozët. 

Rikthehet Messi në formacion për ndeshjen e Champions League që do të zhvilloj Barcelona kundër Sporting Lisbon të Portugalisë ditën e Mërkurë. Pas një lëndimi të lehtë që pati...
(Mungoj në ndeshjen e fundit në kampionat ku Barcelona luajti barazim përballë Getafes) 

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/web/engli...124106209.html

Gjithashtu dhe Iniesta kthehet në stërvitje pas lëndimit që ka pasur, pritet të jetë i gatshëm për ndeshjen e madhe EL CLASICO kundër Real Madrid.

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/web/engli...124106219.html


Ndeshja e radhës:



Lojtarët të cilët i ka në dispozicion trajneri Guardiola për në mesjavë:

Valdés, Pinto, Alves, Sylvinho, Cáceres, Márquez, Piqué, Xavi, Gudjohnsen, Sergio Busquets, Víctor Sánchez, Keita, Hleb, Pedro, Messi, Henry, Bojan and Eto'o.


Forca Barcelona!_

----------


## ali-likova

Skam Lujt Use se kuku cka i kisha ba i kisha dhan nja tre gola popo
"Messi" Best - in the world !!!

----------


## ali-likova

1.Cka mendoni per mendimin e Guardioles qe barca nuk eshte e nvarur nga Messi
Ki eksperiment i Guardioles hedhet post pasi qe nuk arriti te fitoj as ndaj getafes ne Camp Nou .

Pyetja?
A ësthë e nvarur Barca nga Messi ?
a) PO
b) JO

----------


## strange

Po normale se eshte e varen re, leje qe i sjell Barces fitore, por edhe spektakël shikuesve.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Car lesh e varur eshte barcelona nga messi aman.
Barcelones nqf se i mungon iniesta ose xavi calon...kurse te tjeret sperbejne asnje problem kur mungojne.

P.S Shume e bukur kjo poza e Barces.

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## no name

*Sporting Lisbon 2 - 5 Barcelona*

_14'	[0 - 1]		T. Henry 	
17'	[0 - 2]		G. Piqué 	
49'	[0 - 3]		L. Messi 	
65'	[1 - 3]	M. Veloso 		
66'	[2 - 3]	Liedson 		
67'	[2 - 4]		M. Caneira (o.g.) 	
73'	[2 - 5]		B. Krkic (pen.)_





*Sporting Lisbon:* Patricio; Carrico, Polga,Caniera, Grimi, Yannick (Tiago 71’), Veloso, Pereirinha, Moutinho, Romagnoli,
Liedson (Postiga 83’)

*Barcelona:* Valdes; Alves, Pique, Marquez,Caceres; Hleb, Xavi (Keita 75’), Busquests; Gudjohnsen, Henry (Bojan 45’), Messi (Pedro 56’)

----------


## no name

_E kish "taksiratë" dhe Sporting Lisbon ta heqë... (1)një dorë me gola dhe këtyre ua dhame me një formacion jo të kompletuar. 



Golat e ndeshjes:



Forca Barcelona, le të plasin dushmanët._

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Bravu urime...

----------


## AIRON^BOY

[QUOTE=thekthi;2088313][I]E kish "taksiratë" dhe Sporting Lisbon ta heqë... (1)një dorë me gola dhe këtyre ua dhame me një formacion jo të kompletuar.  :buzeqeshje: 

Akoma s'e ke kuptuar qe formacioni i kopletuar eshte kur ne formacion luan Leo Messi.

Me pak fajal :* LEO MESSI ESHTE BARCELONA, FUTBOLLI VETE.*

----------


## no name

*Ndeshja e radhës:*



_Kthehen në skuader Puyol dhe Toure Yaya pas lëndimeve që patën, gjithashtu dhe Abidal u është rikthyer stërvitjeve.


Lojtaret që i ka në dispozicion trajneri Guardiola për ndeshjen me Sevillën në kampionat._

*Valdés, Pinto, Henry, Márquez, Xavi, Piqué, Puyol, Cáceres, Sylvinho, Bojan, Eto'o, Messi, Hleb, Dani Alves, Keita, Gudjohnsen, Touré Yaya, Busquets.*


_Forca Barcelona!_

----------


## FcBrC

Ndeshje mjaft e veshtir ... por besoj te skuadra e barces ne krye me MESIN dhe ALVESH  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## km92

Sonte e kemi veshtire, po t`shohim ca do behet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

